# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 31 ... | mohammacl |

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال! ) رو یهویی انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر سی و یکم ...

**mohammacl*

*

دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## Ali.N

اولی خودم!!!

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتری زنان زایمان با یه من سیبیل* :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): *
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم-بعدی
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اره
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه -اگه هم باشه بچه گلیه رو اعصاب بودنشم خوبه* :Yahoo (3): *
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
منو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!(خخخخخ)خو چمیدونم==>خودشو
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
کل کل
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
یه 2 یا3نفری از اون ته یه سلامی میکنن(خخخ)
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
پسرا
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
اینم چون گفتی شئونات نمیگم-بعدی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
خخخخخ-میزنه سوسکرو له میکنه!!!
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
امین حیایی-نمیدونم یهویی چی شد اینطوری شد
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (4): *
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اره بیشترم حقشه-فعالیتش خوبه-مثل خودم(چه تعریفی......)
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بد نداره-خوبم نداره!(خخخخ)نه کلا بچه گلیه دمش جیز
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
نمیدونم-این اواتارشو عوض کنه خوب میشه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
میخواستم بش گل بدم ولی خودش گله!!!* :Yahoo (4): *
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالله همیشه سر زنده باشه
18.ی نصیحت :
نصیحت نمیکنم بلدم نیستم(مگه چند سال سن دارم!!!)--توصیه:همیشه خوب باش

ممنون از استارتر* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتر
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**پسر گلیه یادم نمیاد کار ضایعی کرده باشه*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**100%*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه نیستش* 

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**نمیدونم الله اعلم*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**فکر میکنم روی عقایدش* 

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**به نظر میرسه 18 نفر*  :Yahoo (76): 
*
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**هم با پسرا و هم با دخترا* 
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**لقب* *Mr.M*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه* 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
***
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (518): 
*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**100% ، لایق بیشتر از ایناست*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**تو این مدت حقیقتا ویژگی بدی ازش سراغ ندارم  ، در کل پسر خوش اخلاقیه 
**
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه و کم و کاستی هم نداره*  :Yahoo (1): *
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهد الرضا (ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا امیدوارم خوشش بیاد و بپسنده* *
*





*17. ی آرزو واسش :*
*آرزوی عاقبت به خیری و رستگاری در دنیا و آخرت و رسیدن به همه آرزوهای به حقی که داره ، ان شاء الله*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
18. ی نصیحت :
***

----------


## T!G3R

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ 
دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
کار ضایعی تا حالا انجام نداده
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله -- همین که منو به عنوان دوست انتخاب کرده موفق باده دیگه خخخخخخ
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
خیییییییییییییییییییر
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیدونم
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
15
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
نمیدونم
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
محمد دُکی
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک از محمد میترسه   
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد برد بیت میفتم   
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
خوبه اما ناظر بخش زیست بود بهتر بود
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
همه ویژگی هاش خوبن
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
سلامتی و موفقیت
18.ی نصیحت :
بیشتر درس بخون   
*

----------


## Phenotype_2

*خوشم میاد ازش*. گرایشش ب شیمی واسم جالبه. ولی باید بیشتر تلاش کنه. من هر وقت اومدم انجمن انلاین بوده. این اصلا خوب نیست. خودشم میدونه که نباید انقت بیاد انجمن.

مراقب خودت باش پسر. ممنون ک سوالا شیمیمو جواب میدی.

----------

